# AppleScript problème AppleScript Studio



## ceslinstinct (25 Septembre 2005)

Bonjour

Mon problème est qu'une ligne de script qui sous AppleScript met quelques centièmes de secondes pour répondre à la demande et sous AppleScript Studio demande 20 secondes pour le même résultat.

Je m'explique:

Cette ligne: tell application "Finder" to set label index of the file (chemin) to num_couleur
Chemin = le chemin du fichier ou dossier à colorer.
num_couleur = le N° de la dernière couleur utilisée

Sous AppleScript Studio un beep, cette ligne et un beep = 20 secondes d'écart et la roue de la mort du système qui tourne, et enfin j'ai un bon résultat.

Sous AppleScript les deux beep en font qu'un.

Quel est mon erreur???

@+


----------



## molgow (25 Septembre 2005)

Avec AppleScript Studio tu passes par un IDE, il y a donc peut-être un déboggeur ou qqch comme ça qui fait que ça ralentit, ce qui n'est pas le cas directement avec AppleScript. Ça me semble donc normal que ce soit plus lent, non ?! 
Et puis, en quoi est-ce un problème ? Il me semble que l'exécution normale d'un script ce n'est pas via AppleScript Studio, non ? Ou alors j'ai encore moins compris AppleScript que je pensais


----------



## ceslinstinct (25 Septembre 2005)

molgow a dit:
			
		

> Avec AppleScript Studio tu passes par un IDE, il y a donc peut-être un déboggeur ou qqch comme ça qui fait que ça ralentit, ce qui n'est pas le cas directement avec AppleScript. Ça me semble donc normal que ce soit plus lent, non ?!
> Et puis, en quoi est-ce un problème ? Il me semble que l'exécution normale d'un script ce n'est pas via AppleScript Studio, non ? Ou alors j'ai encore moins compris AppleScript que je pensais



Bonsoir

Je suis un débutant en AppleScript Studio et je ne connait pas toutes les façons de l'utiliser.
Je vais regarder (je ne parle et ne comprend que le français) j'ai due faire une erreur et ne pas comprendre toutes les subtilitées d'AppleScript Studio.

Je vais faire d'autres tests, merci de ton aide, ça me donne d'autres idées.

PS: C'est la roue de la mort que je déteste, alors c'est pour ça que j'ai posé la question.

@+


----------

